# Post Pounder or Digger??????



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Alright, I realize I already started a thread about what you guys think of the different kind of post hole diggers, but when I talk to people around here that fence quite often, they say the best thing they ever did was buy a pounder. I looked into pounders for the 3520 and was quite surprised by the price. $2000 to $4000 depending on the model plus $ for mounting brackets

What kind of GPM should I be looking for?

Front Mount or rear mount? Side Mount?

Can they be easily removed quickly

If on front, will it operate off of loader hydraulics?

How much to buy and install a remote on the rear, what does it take to do it myself?

Will it still work ok around rocks?


I don't know if you guys have used one of these at all, but it seems that the posts would be much more solid as you are not disrupting the ground when doing so and maintaining integrity

We paid to have someone put fence up at the old property and they used a pounder on the side of a huge John Deere tractor. Needless to say, it breezed right through the 10" gate posts pounding into gravel


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is another option.

http://www.shavermfg.com/DrTU-13.htm


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here are some more options. Last summer I had about 25,000 ft. give or take of high tensil fense put in. They used the HD-12 and had a few spots that gave them a fit driving the post in. Get the heaviest duty post driver you can mount on the tractor. Might cost more up front but it will hold up and get the job done. 

http://www.beavervalleysupply.com/sectioni/shaverpd.htm


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

When they put in your fence, did they cut the ground end of the post into a point with a chain saw or just pound as is. Does anyone know what the hydraulic capacity of a JD 3520 is. I'm not a big hydraulic guy.

As far as the trailer mount goes, I have a tractor with capabilities, so I don't really see how ecenomical to store the trailer, upkkep the engine, and put fuel in it along with the tow vehicle which will probably be the tractor anyway.

Thanks for the input


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

No they just pounded the posts in the ground with a flat end. As they explained it to me, the dirt under the flat end being pounded in the ground will create a bullet shaped cone and act as a point. Once the post is driven in the ground the first 10 inches, the going in gets alot easier. 

I would be VERY surprised if your tractor could not run one of these fence post drivers. They don't take much hydraulic capacity. All the hydraulics do is drive a one way hydraulic cylinder to lift the pounder head and adjust the leveler cylinders.


----------

